# Wheel paint colour



## Dave222 (May 6, 2011)

Can anyone help with the standard wheel colour as I have scratched two of mine. Cheers


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

It's a sort of grey/brown colour.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> It's a sort of grey/brown colour.


Always the joker :chuckle:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I know I'm awful, but I just cant resist.

Seriously though, there's no code I know of for the grey/brown premium wheels. Most refurb guys do the best match they can. My local guy does a great job but he scans and mixes the paint himself. Other shops paint 2 wheels on one side of the car to make sure they match.

I've got a second set of OEM alloys being refurbed as we speak for a set of Blizzaks for the winter and I'm having them done gloss black instead.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

If you want just a touch up kit, I am pretty sure Middlehurst used to do them. Not sure if they still do.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Fred said:


> If you want just a touch up kit, I am pretty sure Middlehurst used to do them. Not sure if they still do.


They used to offer some mixed paint from their own body/paint shop as the paint codes have not been released, their paint is an near as damn it I believe.


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

I got some touch up paint for my premium wheels about two years ago from paints4u.com - It was a good match.

Code was 454.000 2964, Nissan BSB STD K11 100705.
The bottle of paint came with a bottle of lacquer too and some tiny brushes, all worked out quite well. The dings in the wheel were just tiny kerbings though and I just painted over them, so although I can't see any difference in colour the surface angle is no longer the same and that could make judging it exactly more difficult. Still, worked for me.:thumbsup:

Andrew


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> It's a sort of grey/brown colour.


You need to clean your wheels a bit more often.Ive got a premium and can honestly say there is nothing 'brown' about them!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I have been given a couple of very close colours and they are Toyota Bumper Dark Grey, ICI paint 17S/D676B. Also Toyota 175 and Porsche M9Z is close.

These colours I believe are for early R35's but cannot confirm this. It would be worth someone actually testing them as they may be colours that are different and are good for both early and recent cars.

This information has come from a very reliable source at Nissan GB who recognises the problems that customers have because they haven't been given the actual codes themselves.


----------



## harry2 (Dec 18, 2004)

hi i can confirm that toyoa grey is the best match we found as i had them done on my car around 1 month ago .and they look great .but i would advise you to paint them all. hope this helps you decide.


----------



## Julesthecat (Feb 15, 2012)

I used "Nissan Infiniti touch up paint K11 Smoke" to fix up a scuff and it was a really good match. Car is 2009 premium 
Hard to find but managed to get some via EBay earlier this year. 
I can see it currently on eBay from a uk seller for £8.45. 

Apparently the reason there is no code for the Premium wheels from Nissan is that the colour is achieved by some kind on baking process on whatever coating Nissan put on the wheels to aid with heat dissipation (so I'm told, sounds reasonably believable). 

Anyway the K11 smoke seems to work a treat for small touch ups.


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

go visit your local paint supplier and he will scan the paint to get close colour match and if they are any good they will tweak the formula for you.
getting a perfect match is the devils job. dont know why nissan uk wont reveal the paint code/formulation


----------



## Julesthecat (Feb 15, 2012)

Voyager said:


> ... dont know why nissan uk wont reveal the paint code/formulation


As I mentioned in my post, the reason that I've been told is that the coating for the wheels achieves the final colour due to some process applied by Nissan to the coating in the factory. The coating is not a "paint", but a heat dissipating lacquer/formulation applied to the wheels which takes on the final colour during the curing process. It might be a load of crap, but I don't see any reason why Nissan would make this up and it does at least explain why they can't reveal a paint code. 

However, I suppose it wouldn't kill them to make available a paint that's a good match for touch up purposes. If the "heat dissipation" story is true, then I'm sure a touch-up is not going to impact any effect that their process is supposed to achieve. 

And I've never heard of anyone's brakes or wheels failing from those who painted their rims.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

They wouldnt give me the paint code for the front splitter/side skirts! ???


----------



## Dave222 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks. Guys


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Nedzilla said:


> They wouldnt give me the paint code for the front splitter/side skirts! ???



Probably because they dont know themselves.


----------



## uncle (Jun 6, 2012)

Nedzilla said:


> They wouldnt give me the paint code for the front splitter/side skirts! ???


Paint code is KAE for the front/splitter or side skirts!


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Does anybody have any pictures of wheels that have been refurbed in the Toyota grey? I'm looking to get mine done in this colour but wanted to check how close it was to the 09 black edition wheel colour, if anything i'd like a bit darker I think, but not black.

Thanks in advance
Adam


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

There must be a colour code for both premium and black edition wheels, what happens if you order a wheel cap, they're colour matched ?


----------



## Blairc (Nov 18, 2002)

Guys, Can anyone confirm the alloy wheel colour for a MY11 Premium Edition?

Thanks.


----------

